# Folder icons should reveal the delete status of contents



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

I would like the folder icon to have a dot or ! on it to reveal the status of the oldest show inside. If one has dozens of folders it is not immediately apparent what is due for deletion without browsing into each one or temporarily turning off the folders feature. This would be especially valuable as disk capacity is approached and shows become eligible for deletion earlier that expected.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmm. Yet another fairly good, simple idea. I'll vote "Yes".


----------

